# كيفية حساب المساحات ؟



## يا زمن (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحت, هل بلاقي عندكم بعض المعايير التصميمية لمدارس ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة (المعاقين حركيا )

يعني مثلاً إذا كان عندي عدد 550 من الطلاب كيف ممكن أجد مساحة المكتبة ولكم طالب تكون ؟

المطعم كم يكون مساحته ولكم طالب وكيف أحسبها 

الملاعب نفس الشيء 



وتقبلي تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (2 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل يمكنك حساب مساحات اي فراع عن طريق استخدام كتاب nuvert للتصميم حيث انك ستجد المساحة التي يحتاجها الفرد الواحد ومساحات الارفف المكتبية 
ومساحات اي فراغات تريدها


----------



## reahab (2 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل أمنحتب الصغير
وأين يمكنني ان اجد هذا الكتاب ( Architects data by Neufert ) وتحميله حيث اني ابحث عنه من مدة ولا اجده فهل تستطيع مساعدتي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (4 أبريل 2008)

يمكنك أن تجده في مكتبات أقساو العمارة بأي كلية هندسة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخي احسب لكل طالب مساحة 1.5 ×1.5 بعد طرح المساحة المخصصة لارفف الكتب 
ضع من ضمن حساباتك ارتفاع الأرفف للمكتبة
يعني هذا للسيركيوليشن-مسارات الحركة- فقط

اذا كانت المساحة ضيقة حاول تضع اتجاه حركة موحد مثلا يتصفحون ارفف المكتبة من اليمين الى اليسار واذا احتاجواالرجوع لكتاب في الخلف يدخلون المسار من جديد 
يعني تكون الأرفف على شكل حرف يو مثل ويوضع اطار ينظم الحركة مثل مقصف المدرسة


المطعم مو عارفة كثيير لكن في الحالات العادية يكون المسافة بين كرسيين لطاولتين مختلفين حوالي المتر حتى تعطي مساحة للشخص اذا حب يوقف ويرجع كرسيه للخلف بدون ما ياذي صاحب الكرسي اللي بظهره اما بالنسبة لكرسي العجلات فعمقه 70 يعني كبير اغلب الظن لازم تعطي مساحة اكبر بين الطاولتين 


انصحك تروح لاي مكتبة جامعية او مركزية وتصور صفحات من كتاب نيوفرت ... فيه صفحات خاصة لل -ديس ايبيلد- العاجزين حركيا
الكتاب متوفر في كل مكان تقريبا وايضا تايم سيفر كلهم مفيدين
سلاااام


----------



## reahab (5 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل أمنحتب الصغير
أنا قصدت اين اجده في الانترنيت لكي أحمله كملف على الحاسبة ويا حبذا لو كان بالامكان تقسيمه الى اجزاء حتى يسهل تحميله واكون شاكرا لك جدا جدا


----------



## rrreee (21 أبريل 2009)

ما فهمنةاي حاجة فهمنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد طعاني (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## ahmed_d (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نعم سيفيدك نيفرتفي هذا الامر
وللفاتده اخي انصحك بالحصول عليه hard copy والاحتفاظ به في مكتبتك المعماريه 
بالتوفيق


----------



## jalilbader (11 أغسطس 2010)

توجد نسخة نيوفيرد بالعربية في الملتقى


----------



## مازن ألحسن (12 أغسطس 2010)

(nojfert) اسم الكتاب تجد كل ماتبحث عنه ويساعد على التصميم لأغلبها ولا اعرف ان كان موجود على الانترنت
واكيد متوفر في مكتبات الكليات الهندسية (المعمارية)


----------

